# Heading into town...



## BlackCell89 (Dec 21, 2019)

Coming down with a buddy of mine the day after Christmas to do my check out dives for my open water certification. My buddy won’t be able to join me for the dives but loves to fish. What biting this time of year around the Ft. Pickens pier as that’s where we’ll be camping?


----------

